# Injecting Ghrp-2 and CJC help.



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, I've just mixed my GHRP-2 and CJC. No dac

Anyway. I've mixed 2.5ml of bac water with the 5MG peptides. So I now have a 1ML Slin pin. And I'm confused on what amount i'd need to inject to get 100mcg. Thanks!.


----------



## Optima25 (May 27, 2012)

5000 divided to 100= 50

So devide your 2,5ml to 50= 0.05ml


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you!. Theres no danger in mixing CJC and Ghrp-2 and shooting them together in the same pin i'm assuming?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

You'll have ten, large balcks marks on the barrel. Each one is marked as a 10. That is 100mcg's, so 1ml slim pin is 1000mcg.

You can mix them both together fine.


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

ah so I fill it up to the first part where it shows the number 10 correct? for 100MCG. So if I mix both together i'd fill it up to 20. 10 of one 10 of other?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

your maths is wrong as the cjc will be 2mg vials and the ghrp will be 5mg.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

This will explain it better.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=162160


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Tabbyh said:


> ah so I fill it up to the first part where it shows the number 10 correct? for 100MCG. So if I mix both together i'd fill it up to 20. 10 of one 10 of other?


Yes. 

Only mix them in the barrel, not in the vials. So draw up to the ten with air and nothing else, then inject that air into the vial, this causes pressure and allows you to draw the liquid into the barrel, otherwise the pressure from the pin, will make the fluid squirt out and you'll lose some.


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

the CJC is def 5mg.


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

Just found out after asking all this and working it out. My slin pins the needles are permently attached, so I can't swap the needles unfortunatly  .


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

You can keep one pin for drawing and backload into another for jabbing to keep it sharp. I do this with no problems at all.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Use this:

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you mean use one insulin pin/syringe to withdraw the product. Then remove the plunger from the second syringe and put the product into there? I tried this, but the air seemed to shoot it out before I could even inject it.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Tabbyh said:


> Do you mean use one insulin pin/syringe to withdraw the product. Then remove the plunger from the second syringe and put the product into there? I tried this, but the air seemed to shoot it out before I could even inject it.


Yeah this is what i mean but you have to not squirt it all the way into the barrel so there's room to put the plunger in and make the bubble go up. Bit fiddly but easy once you get used to it, needless to say I'll but different sort of needles next time but I bought 200 of these so I've been percevering.


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

lol. Seems like you bought the same needles I did.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I just draw & inject with the same pin, it's only subq so it doesn't have to be 100% sharp. Never bothers me.


----------

